# Die schrägsten Bürokratensprüche



## technofreak (13 November 2003)

http://www.buchmarkt.de/cms/message.php4?page=9997


> "Besteht ein Personalrat aus einer Person, erübrigt sich die Trennung nach Geschlechtern."





> "Ausfuhrbestimmungen sind Erklärungen zu den Erklärungen, mit denen man eine Erklärung erklärt."





> "Der Wertsack ist ein Beutel, der auf Grund seiner besonderen Verwendung nicht Wertbeutel,
> sondern Wertsack genannt wird, weil sein Inhalt aus mehreren Wertbeuteln besteht,
> die in den Wertsack nicht verbeutelt, sondern versackt werden."


Der Satz könnte von Loriot stammen   


> "Ehefrauen, die ihren Mann erschießen, haben nach einer Entscheidung
> des BSG keinen Anspruch auf Witwenrente."


Wie sagte der Doppelmörder, der seine Eltern erschlagen hatte, als letztes Wort  vor der Urteilsverkündung:
*Hohes Gericht, ich bitte mildernd zu berücksichtigen, daß ich eine  Vollwaise bin...*


> *"Der Tod stellt aus versorgungsrechtlicher Sicht die stärkste Form der Dienstunfähigkeit dar."*


Auf diesen Satz wurde ich durch die heutige Panoramasendung aufmerksam...
http://www.ndrtv.de/panorama/20031113/buerokratie.html

undsoweiter undsoweiter
tf


----------



## sascha (14 November 2003)

Wie war das noch?



> Bei Eintritt der Nacht ist mit zunehmender Dunkelheit zu rechnen.



und



> Bei zunehmender Wassertiefe hat der Soldat selbstständig mit Schwimmbewegungen zu beginnen.



Da gab doch noch mehr in meiner grünen Jugend...


----------



## Genesis (14 November 2003)

@Sascha
Da werden uralte Erinnerungen bei mir wach...


----------



## Raimund (14 November 2003)

*Tod eines Dienstreisenden*

 

Stirbt ein Bediensteter während einer Dienstreise, so gilt die Dienstreise als beendet.

Weiteres hier:

http://mythoughts.de/forum/lesen.php?thread=4492

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Der Jurist (14 November 2003)

> Nach dem Abkoten bleibt der Kothaufen grundsätzlich eine selbstständige bewegliche Sache, er wird nicht durch Verbinden oder Vermischen untrennbarer Bestandteil des Wiesengrundstücks, der Eigentümer des Wiesengrundstücks erwirbt also nicht automatisch Eigentum am Hundekot...
> (Fallbeispiel der Deutschen Verwaltungspraxis)


Praktischer Rechtstipp: Kein Messer reinstecken. Das ist strafbar wegen Bildung bewaffneter Haufen.


----------

